# HK P2000 or HK45c?



## bengewarmer

Currently I own a P2000 in .40 but I've decided I want a .45. Naturally, being interested in H&K's, I'm looking at the 45c. Since I can only afford to practically own one or the other, do you think it is worth it to trade up? I'll probably have to supply another $2-300 but I've accepted that. I guess my actual question is, does anyone know the best place to pick up a new 45c online? So far I've seen CDNN advertising it in V1 for $920~, which is the lowest so far. Any advice/input? Thanks, guys.


----------



## berettabone

Saw one on Buds for $886.....I have never dealt with them, though...


----------



## VAMarine

Don't trade...keep the P2000 for a while, will explain more later.


----------



## bengewarmer

Ah that'd be a fine price. I must've checked too late =/


----------



## Mattducati

*Hk45c*



bengewarmer said:


> Ah that'd be a fine price. I must've checked too late =/


Here is the next best place to find an HK45C.
I am very happy with mine. Would not trade if for anything.
The factory sights are not exactly what I wanted, so I had the Meprolight Tru Dot night sights installed as well as the LEM trigger.

HK HK45C 45ACP DA/SA V1 w/ 8rd Mags - 745031-A5 - International Distributor of the Finest Firearms

Here is an HK45C for $931.10 - Free Shipping.


----------



## bengewarmer

Mattducati said:


> Here is the next best place to find an HK45C.
> I am very happy with mine. Would not trade if for anything.
> The factory sights are not exactly what I wanted, so I had the Meprolight Tru Dot night sights installed as well as the LEM trigger.
> 
> HK HK45C 45ACP DA/SA V1 w/ 8rd Mags - 745031-A5 - International Distributor of the Finest Firearms
> 
> Here is an HK45C for $931.10 - Free Shipping.


Thanks! Now if only my purchase order would quit taking its sweet time..


----------



## VAMarine

bengewarmer said:


> Currently I own a P2000 in .40 but I've decided I want a .45. Naturally, being interested in H&K's, I'm looking at the 45c. Since I can only afford to practically own one or the other, do you think it is worth it to trade up? I'll probably have to supply another $2-300 but I've accepted that. I guess my actual question is, does anyone know the best place to pick up a new 45c online? So far I've seen CDNN advertising it in V1 for $920~, which is the lowest so far. Any advice/input? Thanks, guys.


First and foremost, what you you going to do with the P2000? If you can only have _one at a time, _that means that you will be gun-less in-between moving the P2000 and acquiring the HK45C. If you can buy the Hk45C prior to moving to the P2000 that is one thing. If that is the case you can get a feel for which is the better fit prior to selling the P2000

I'd also suggest stalking the forums @ HKPro and picking up your 45C that way, you can maybe come away with the gun and usually some accessories. It's also probably the best place to move your P2000 once you find your desired gun/package.


----------



## rex

If you like the 40,keep it,HKs can be addictive like 1911s.I shoot only 45s so I'm no real help,but my USP is real close to changing a 25 year love of the 1911 45 that I'd never thought could happen.


----------



## Brevard13

I owned a .45c and was will it functioned good with only a few rare hiccups I wasn't overly impressed with it. I bought it off a really good buddy who wanted the P2000. After shooting them both side by side, if I were to ever by an H&K again it woul dbe the P2000 over the .45c. Matter of fact when a trade offer came up for a used Glock as a trade the .45c was gone no hesitation. Plus I like a .40 round better than a .45


----------

